# Trail cam pics



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Any new trail cam pics? I think I asked this in the other forum awhile back, but nothing gets the juices flowing like seeing big racks in the glow of a trail cam to get you amped up for the season!



Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I love seeing some nodak trail cam pics, if anyone has any, throw em on, even if it's a small buck, I love lookin at em. maybe it's cuz when set one up where I"m going to hunt, I get some damn good pics of the does I plan on shooting ; ) someone here has gotta have some good ones, let's see em

Tator


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Had over 160 pics in two days. Here are some of the better ones I had.

[siteimg]4860[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4861[/siteimg]
Bad Pic because of bad camera angle and the sun. I moved it to face the North today. Brain lapse when I put it out facing the west. 
[siteimg]4862[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4866[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4865[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4859[/siteimg]


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is one good look 8 pt......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice deer. Makes the days creep by even slower!!


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a classic


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

This picture was taken in Cass County. So I was a little surprised.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Was that picture anywhere near the western edge of Cass County?? I saw a small bull like that one dat while deer hunting last year. Kicked him out of a shelter belt right in front me!!!


----------

